# Any member here make a Shallow Water themed iPhone X case



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I am looking for a new iPhone X case and wanted to see if any member on microskiff make/sell shallow water or 'Merica themed cases. Would love to support a site member vs Boozos.

Cheers!


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

nick mayer cases are pretty nice, real clean.









iPhone Cases


Nick Mayer Art's iPhone cases are one of our most popular items. These functional art pieces bring art to everyday life.




www.nickmayerart.com


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

This,





Phone Cases | Derek DeYoung







www.derekdeyoung.com


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for the links. I found this on the inter-webs. I have not purchased from them but there are a lot of really nice designs.



https://fineartamerica.com/featured/permit-to-fly-yusniel-santos.html?product=iphone-case-cover


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

Micro Thinfisher said:


> This,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Derek rents the house next to my buddy's on Big Pine Key. Met him, he's super nice and his work is incredible.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

He also spends time up by Drifter but spends most of the year in a small village in MI.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

@iMacattack 

Check with @paint it black


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I used to sell a ton of iPhone cases, heck you can still get some with my artwork through Montana Fly Company. 
I think I might start making some again. My manufacturer still makes them and drop ships so if you want one, you can look through my site ShopEstrada.com, pick any artwork listed in the prints section and I should be able to have it printed.


----------

